# How to remove super glue from a painted surface?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Acetone. 

Commonly found in nail polish remover, though you can buy it straight at a hardware store.


----------



## pip (Jul 1, 2009)

Wont acetone hurt the paint though?


----------



## Portlandtrades (Jun 15, 2009)

If it is supper glue it will probably be more resistant to a solvent than the paint. So carful work with a razor blade may be your best bet. If the guitar has a good clear coat over the paint it's possible that you could use a fine steel wool to buff out any razor marks. 

Both solvent and the method I described are last resort options that will probably not leave you with a blemish free surface but might be worth trying before repainting.

Good luck

Jesse Pender 

Portland Tradesmen
www.portlandtradesmen.com


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

go to the manufacturer of super glue's website, or to any of them since you probably don't know who exactly made the glue that is stuck on the guitar. they probably have a FAQ with this answered. or email them.

i have used a product from HD called "goof off" to get glue off of stuff. i don't know about super glue though..

Knucklez


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Check with acetone in an inconspicuous area to see if it will affect the finish. 

Portlandtrades - was in PDX for five years from 2002-2007... still miss Mcmenamins Movies and the good eating all over town.


----------

